# ميكاترونيكس هندسة حلوان أمْ ميكاترونيكس Credit عين شمس؟



## طالب جديد الإلتحاق (31 يوليو 2014)

يا جماعة أنا لسة مخلص تنسيق الجامعة و جاتلي هندسة حلوان بس في الحقيقة أهلي بيفضلوا أخش credit hours ومفيش في 

هندسة حلوان credit بالنسبة للميكاترونيكس انما فيه في عين شمس و الصراحة مش عارف هل لو دخلتAin Shams credit 

هتبقي أفضل من حلوان ولا حلوان أفضل منها.....أرجو من كل الأعضاء الرد عليا سريعا بأي شئ يعرفونه حتي لو كان يبدو بسيطا أو 

بغير فائدة فبدون شك رأيك سيكون جزئا هاما في قراري :34:


----------



## Omar.Ay (15 أغسطس 2014)

طالب جديد الإلتحاق قال:


> يا جماعة أنا لسة مخلص تنسيق الجامعة و جاتلي هندسة حلوان بس في الحقيقة أهلي بيفضلوا أخش credit hours ومفيش في
> 
> هندسة حلوان credit بالنسبة للميكاترونيكس انما فيه في عين شمس و الصراحة مش عارف هل لو دخلتAin Shams credit
> 
> ...





بص انا في هندسة حلوان ميكاترونيكس

طالع الفرقة التالتة 

هي كويسة و عندنا حاجات في حلوان مش موجودة في أي كلية تانية زي مثلا

مكن cnc و تدخل تشتغل عليه و عندنا 4 robot arm 

بس الحاجات ده ممكن تاخدها و انت في عين شمس برضو عادي


مش عارف اقارن الصراحة لأني معرفش عين شمس عاملة ازاي !!


----------

